# Adding More Kingsford



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, I just bought a Weber 22 1/2 Gold 1 touch. This happens to be my first charcol grill ever. The top grate has flip up sides for adding additional kingsford on longer indirect cooks. My question is, when I add these coals should I lite them in a chimney first or just put unlit coals on top of whats already there. I don't want to get that unlit charcol taste.


----------



## Finney (Mar 7, 2005)

I would say that it depends alot on how much longer your cook will take and whether you want the heat _right now_. 

Do you think you get a unlit charcoal taste using the Menion Method on your WSM?  And you could always use lump if you do think so.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2005)

Nick I hope I'm not stating the obvious, but wait until the coals get a fine line of grey ash round them before you start cooking.  That should eliminate any odor.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 7, 2005)

Nick,

I've never noticed the unlit charcoal taste so I just add mine unlit. If it's something you say you can detect and it bothers you, go ahead and pre-light them in a chimney. To each their own.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, so it seems to be 6 of one 1/2 dozen of the other!


----------

